# Windows 8/7 question



## jaomul (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi all,

Maybe through ignorance I dislike Windows 8. My laptop is about to die and I can get a good deal on a Windows 8 with good spec, 8gb ram, Intel I3 etc. My only option for similar spec in Windows 7 is more expensive, refurbished and I can't get locally.

My questions are, I know there are options to make 8 similar to 7. Has anyone here done this?Is this difficult? Is it worth the effort?

Thanks


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2014)

Honestly the only thing with win 8 is the start button aspect; otherwise its a solid OS that works well and fast. 

You can, if you want, go into the windows folder and there inside is a startbutton folder which has all the application links in folder format (I just stick a shortcut to it on my desktop and use it when needed). Otherwise there are a range of 3rd party options that give you a start button; since the folder is still part of the OS structure they basically just give you a button and abit of visual design for the menu so they shouldn't have all that much in them to go wrong (Though of course always get from a trusted developer). I've not used one but I know that Stardock make such an application (I've purchased software from them before and its worked well without trouble).


----------



## SCraig (Jul 29, 2014)

Windows 8 can be made to look SIMILAR to Windows 7, but not exactly the same.  There are some add-ons that help a great deal.  I use Classic Shell on my laptop and one of the servers (Server 2008 has the same silly interface as Windows 8).  There are still some differences though.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 29, 2014)

jaomul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Maybe through ignorance I dislike Windows 8. My laptop is about to die and I can get a good deal on a Windows 8 with good spec, 8gb ram, Intel I3 etc. My only option for similar spec in Windows 7 is more expensive, refurbished and I can't get locally.
> 
> ...



Classic Shell.

Both my laptop and desktop are running on this.  I think the Metro user interface is Winblow's Edsel and New Coke.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 29, 2014)

I had the same situation 7 months ago.  I bought a Win8 laptop with touchscreen.  It's "okay", and better as you get used to it.  I didn't want to venture too far away from vanilla setup as I have to support these and sooner or later we'll get a bunch of them.

I did what Overread said ... desktop link to the Startup Folder.

Make sure you get a Touchscreen.  Sometimes, it's the only way it seems.
And the Windows Apps seem useless .. stripped down varieties of old applications.  Plus they won't work unless you keep them updated which is the biggest FUBAR.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 29, 2014)

I didn't read all the posts but I'm a systems manager/engineer and recently did a win 7 to 8 deployment. I installed Start Menu 8 from iObit and 90% of my staff didn't even know they were no longer on windows 7 lol. It works perfectly as a start menu replacement, it's free, and fully customizeable. I run it on my own laptop and have yet to have an issue. 

I've also used Classic Shell and it's "ok", I've had some glitches surface with roughly 1/5 of the users I deployed it to. I prefer the look/feel/performance of Start Menu 8.

Other than that, Windows 8 really is a solid OS. The vast majority of driver-based issues have been resolved as well.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 29, 2014)

I bought a laptop and chose one with Windows 7....actually, it had a factory Windows 8 install, but the OS was replaced with 7....because a lot of people wanted that.

Three or four months later (end of a trial period I guess), I start getting pop up messages that my copy of windows is invalid etc.  It's asking for the s/n or key code, which is supposed to be on a sticker on the computer somewhere.  

Well, it turns out that with Windows 8, they no longer put those stickers on the computer, the registry information is 'built in'.  This meant that I couldn't properly activate Windows 7 and had to install Windows 8.  

Turns out, I don't dislike it as much as I first did, but I'm still not comfortable with it.


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Other than that, Windows 8 really is a solid OS. The vast majority of driver-based issues have been resolved as well.



Honestly if MS hadn't messed the interface up chances are it would have been one of their best OS to date - certainly 8.1 has run fast smooth and easy for me!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 29, 2014)

It'll take a little time but you'll get it and forget there was anything different.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 29, 2014)

Overread said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> > Other than that, Windows 8 really is a solid OS. The vast majority of driver-based issues have been resolved as well.
> ...


^^^ totally agree.  At least have the option for using a start menu

I expected that when I installed 8.1 .... and only got the major admin stuff instead ... wtf ??

Also, for some reason on my Dell laptop they got rid on the "windows menu" button, basically right click.
That is the most annoying thing for me - which is computer based and not OS .. and no they didn't just move it .. it is nowhere on the keyboard.
When I create a New Folder I like to rename it and other things.  I used to do that quickly with the keyboard.  Now I have to right Click, Rename.


----------



## 407370 (Jul 29, 2014)

W8 has a truly hideous interface hiding a rock solid OS. I used stadock Start8 to change the interface and it now works like W7, there are a lot of products that do this.

I will not ever understand why Microsoft mashed the interface for W8. I am not a fan of touchscreen interfaces as they are not as quick as a keyboard and mouse combination so the whole concept of the W8 interface annoyed me and a few million other people.

Keep W8 but change the start screen.


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2014)

From what I can tell whoever was at MS HQ for interface design got bought into the whole touchscreen madness that computer monitor designers/manufacturers were trying to make into the next big thing for home computing (like 3D TVs and 3D films). But basically the market for that never ever developed - so MS's fantastic touch-screen interface failed on their PC market. 

Honestly it's madness all through and through - I can't even imagine why I'd want touchscreen for home computing - the monitor is more than arms length away and even it it were within reach my arm would get tired in moments (plus all that screen space lost because your hand is in the way).


----------



## Patriot (Jul 29, 2014)

I got use to the UI of windows 8. I didn't want it at first until someone convince me to get it.


----------



## jxeee (Aug 24, 2014)

I had a similar issue to you with the windows 7 to 8, I chose to go for windows 8. With all things considered, it is a lot better. I payed less, have 6gb of RAM and a terabyte (which after two years is only a quarter full), I made the right decision and I got used to windows 8 fairly quickly.
From a photographers point of view it's brilliant, couldn't be better, and was not any different (in essence) to windows 7.
I'm also an avid gamer, and when I look at it from that point if view was slightly disappointed with the OS, as some mods and such can only be downloaded to windows 7.

But, all things considered, go windows 8! You're not a dinosaur are you?


----------

